
Standards, Stepanov, Stroustrup, and Stevens - Anon84
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=Standards-Stepanov-Stroustrup-and-Stevens.html&Itemid=29
======
bobduke
Did anyone else assume that Stevens referred to Robert Stevens
(<http://www.kohala.com/start/>)? Sadly, it does not.

